# Snow



## Ray Schmidt (Dec 8, 2014)

We need snow here in northern Iowa


----------



## Ray Schmidt (Dec 8, 2014)

*Snowing*

well, its starting to snow in Mason City, Iowa......not suppose to get much!!


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Send it to Des Moines would ya


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

and ct also please thanks


----------

